# Error when trying to unpack system.img



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

My overall goal it to edit the framework-res.apk (4.1.1) on my RAZR M, so I can turn off the navigation bar. From my research, in order to do that, I need to replace manifest resources.arsc and res from the ICS apk with the one from jb apk (in order to be able decompile and recompile). So I have a copy of the fastboot files for 4.0.4 and every time I try to to unpack the system.img I get this:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

do you have cygwin installed?
you could save time by just getting the apk out of a 4.0.4 rom zip, instead of messing with the img file.


----------



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

razorloves said:


> do you have cygwin installed?
> you could save time by just getting the apk out of a 4.0.4 rom zip, instead of messing with the img file.


I do have it installed. I would love to skip this step, but have been in able to find a 4.0.4 zip for the M.

From the RAZR M


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

have you tried this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1112906


----------



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome find. Thank you.

I'm getting further but now getting a new error







At the rate I'm going, it is going to take me a year just to get framework-res.apk decompressed and recompiled!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

are you sure it's even using yaffs filesystem? not sure what error you're getting, but it might be ext4 filesystem. in that case, use an ext4 tool like this http://www.ext2fsd.com/


----------



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

razorloves said:


> are you sure it's even using yaffs filesystem? not sure what error you're getting, but it might be ext4 filesystem. in that case, use an ext4 tool like this http://www.ext2fsd.com/


Thanks so much for all your help! The file for 4.0.4 is system.img.ext4 but I'm getting this same error when I try with the system.img file for 4.1.1 (just trying to see if it would work). I will give the ext4 tool a try.

From the RAZR M


----------

